# How do you manage a career and a horse?



## Hosannaworld (2 February 2014)

I've been riding for 8 years (since I was 10), however I am one of those who unfortunately grew up unable to afford her own horse.  I am at college and work part time on high pay, and I know I could afford my horse by myself. However I don't have much plans for the future, despite finishing college next year, and don't have the spare time to care for one, even ride regularly any more. I was wondering what sort of careers do you have that enable you to afford/have the time to own horses? When is the right time to buy a horse? thanks


----------



## kiritiger (2 February 2014)

You start to believe that sleep is only something which other people do and keep remembering that there is 24 hours in every day. *sorry, unhelpful post*


----------



## Fides (2 February 2014)

Summer isn't usually an issue but winter is hell! All l can suggest is to get a job where you can work shifts/night so that at least you have some day times free (although exhausted). 

One thing I have done is to find a place with land and stables. I could never afford to buy but I pay the same for a house with 5 acres and 3 stables as l would for a 3 bed semi and livery for one horse. I have 3 now! I could never afford 3 in time or money if I didn't have them at home...


----------



## olivia x (2 February 2014)

I have always kept my horses at livery-- sometimes DIY, sometimes full care, depending on my circumstances and time. For many years, I also commuted up to an hour or more each way, so had very long days. I used to go straight from work to the yard, arriving home very very late. I was married at the time-- this probably did the marriage no favours! and I would do this 2-3 days in the week and then would go to the yard both days of the weekend. Horses took up all my spare time. It is a life style choice-- far more so than most "hobbies" I should think. 

Like with many things, if you want to do it badly enough, you find ways to adjust your life to make it happen.


----------



## Shay (2 February 2014)

It is absolutely possible to manage a career and a horse.  As the last poster says - if you want it badly enough you can make it happen.  However - one small note of caution.  You are very young (at least from my advanced age!) and you may need to move or travel to get set in your career, what ever that might be.  Although it is not impossible to do with a horse it does make it a bit more stressful.  It might be worth giving yourself a few years to find a career you are happy in and want to settle to for a while.  Spend the meantime broadening your horsey experience with shares, volunteering etc so that when you are ready to settle you know who you are, what you like and don't like etc.  Even the basic livery vs own land issue is a vexed personal choice that is easier with experience.  Mistakes can be costly!


----------



## Kat (2 February 2014)

I am a lawyer,  took me many years before I could afford a horse. I have a long commute as well as a demanding job, it is essential for me to be on a yard with a floodlit school otherwise I wouldn't get to ride.  At the moment I am on full livery too so I am not wasting valuable time mucking out and filling water buckets. I have done DIY but while I had a shorter commute and it was tough even with the DH helping.


----------



## Jnhuk (2 February 2014)

I was in my thirties before I bought my first horse. Used to ride and compete on other people's horses throughout school/university and in my twenties. I could have got a job very easily with horses following school but decided to get a vocational degree with good prospects so in the end I could have horses as my hobby later on which I have achieved. There are times that is hard and a juggle but horses help me unwind and de-stress after what can be a very stressful occupation.


----------



## palo1 (3 February 2014)

I rode and had ponies as a child but I went to a boarding school at 12 so that ended.  After that I borrowed ponies and horses during the holidays and subsequently at Uni where I joined the riding club, paid for lessons, did team stuff etc.  It didn't really fulfil what I wanted to do but was enormously valuable in terms of getting lots of different experiences!  When I started working my salary was very variable and took a while for me to 'settle' into a permanent path and a reasonable salary.  During this period, again I paid for lessons, borrowed and volunteered with the RDA to get my horsey fix. (RDA was brilliant - to be recommended).  I was rather anxious about the financial commitment of actually having my own horse - not to mention the time involved but once I had got a permanent contract (full time) I started looking for my own horse.  I made sure I kept him at a convenient DIY livery with assistance if needed and that worked quite well - though I soon moved him to a more fabulous livery much further away.  I paid for turning out/bringing in when necessary but on the whole was able to do everything - leaving home at 6.am and often not getting back till 7pm including my working day. That worked fine when I was single, but when I met my OH, it got more tricky!!  Naturally he found it difficult when I had so little time though I kept to this routine until I had children.  Then I was able to keep my horse on grass keep very locally, until I wanted to pick up competing again when my youngest was about 2.  Thankfully, children meant that I opted to work part-time and was able to negotiate hours which enable me to do the horses in the afternoon (yes, more than one now!) and pick up the children from nursery and later, school. In winter, this has been essential and realistically the only way that I can afford time and money for horses It's very hard work - though easier when I was single and working full time as I only had myself to please!! I am a woman on a mission now; I know exactly what time it is and where I should be at all times so not always very relaxing!  However, it can and does work for me; I keep a lovely young competition horse, an ancient pony and a home bred youngster now.  I am not very successful competitively but I don't think it's because of the lack of time - more lack of motivation or talent.!

If you can afford to keep a horse, it can make the socialising you need and may want to do when starting work rather difficult so a good idea is to keep your horsey somewhere where you can have some assistance.  It is however, perfectly possible.  Just don't expect to have much 'spare' time, or money - if you have a very well paid job, your horse will be beautifully kitted out, if not, neither of you will be!


----------



## JDH01 (3 February 2014)

I have always worked full time and like others who have replied owned my first horse in my late thirties.  I have ridden regularly anything anyone offered from being 3 it was the actual ownership that had to wait.  Since owning horses I have always had 2 as I mainly hunt.  They have always been on full livery but I do the riding, the key in my case is getting up early, riding in the dark in winter with loads of lights and high viz and riding and leading so both are exercised.  This has worked for me and I am lucky as the yard owners are excellent and I totally trust them, same yard now 12yrs and will stay for ever if possible.  In the past 2 years my younger horse has a rider who events him and rides in the week when she can which has worked well but it started by accident and I would not have looked for a sharer.  You have to work out what works for you not just in money and time but also peace of mind.  I know I never have to worry about my two.


----------



## catroo (4 February 2014)

I echo others in that if you want it you make it happen.

I had horses through college and for a short while after but then sold up to start my career path which involved moving around a bit for a few years until I settled (back where I started!)

Doing a job I enjoy is very important to me, my current role is very challenging (which I love) and because I'm working with clients all over the world my days can be long (calling people at a sociable hour in each time zone). At the moment I leave the house by 5.30am and get home again by around 8pm which I know to some seems crazy but I want the career I've chosen and horses so that's the way it is.

I think you need to decide whether you want a career or a job, in my mind very different.


----------



## Lgd (4 February 2014)

I work full time as a hospital pharmacist (plus on calls) and do locums to afford extras. Right through my training I rode and trained PT for a local stud/riding school. Once I was qualified, working, finished my masters degree and had bought my house I then bought my first 'own' horse from the stud.

I then ended up raising my sisters kids due to her being seriously ill, so added a pony, then horse for the kids. I still have my original horse and C's mare and have gone on to breed from both so now have five. C & M are both grown up and independent now. Through that I did my PhD part time while managing everything else.

I have actively trained and competed the horses all the way through that, including ferrying C around to BYRDs stuff.

The downside - I don't have the time or inclination to be out partying but that was never exactly my scene anyway. I have to be very organised and the housework doesn't always come first :lol: I don't go on continental holidays.

I have been on livery at times but the last 9 years I have leased a private yard in partnership with a couple of friends and have four of the beasties there on DIY. I share morning chores with my friends and we cover for each other if work takes us away. A friends daughter mucks out the three girls for me two nights a week for which I pay her and she also has lessons on my schoolmaster.


----------



## Dizzle (4 February 2014)

I used to cope fine with working full time and DIY livery (including when yard was a 20 min drive away), but actually when I started studying (accountancy) as well as working full time I totally ran out of time, pony ended up on full livery, all be it full grass livery, and actually it appears to have been the best move I ever made. She&#8217;s very happy at her new yard, I&#8217;m much less stressed than I was and OH is thrilled he no longer has to trudge through the mud in the dark to hay horses!


----------



## tinymaze (4 February 2014)

I think it's all down to what career you want, i studied floristry at college but unfortunately i lost 2 jobs in that field (because of the recession) so I now work in health care and am lucky i get to choose my hours, so i work afternoons and evenings, i get help to bring-in in the afternoons but apart from that i do them myself.  doing the job i do now has helped me get my mare after a couple of years of retiring my gelding because of ill health. but i don't have too much spare money for other things but thats my choice. 
I think you just got decide what would make you happy and what you wouldn't mind giving up for them.


----------



## apachediamond (4 February 2014)

I have a career in management, travel the country quite frequently, have a horse (and 2children to add to the mix) and manage it.  As others have said it depends how badly you want it.

For it to work for me my horse is on livery and during the week I go up after 7 once the kids are settled and in bed, at weekends I rely on grandparents if DH is not at home to help out.  

So far this winter the only time I haven't gone up during the week is if the weather is appalling (by this I mean lashing rain and gales together).  I know he is well looked after by the girls on the yard.


----------



## kittom (10 February 2014)

I was lucky enough to have a pony for a couple of years when I was younger, although he was only a baby. I spent a lot of time just looking after him, handling him, before going through the hard work of breaking him in. Whilst I wouldn't have had it any other way, I can't help wonder how things would have been if I had kept him and just got a 'normal' job. Instead, I ended up working in racing yards up and down the country for a few years before finally returning back to where I started. Working with animals never paid well, and after lots of part time jobs whilst bringing up my daughter on my own, I went back to college in my mid thirties, university in my late thirties, and have since qualified as a nurse. I honestly wish I had done it sooner but you live and learn! Now, at 44, I am hoping to have another horse, some time this year, and am planning ahead as I have the insight and experience to realise the responsibility I will be taking on. I have found a yard that is recommended, which provides all year round turn out, schooling, hacking, and can offer livery according to my needs...only snag is there is a waiting list (which I joined last year!). I agree with all those who say, ''if you want something badly enough, you'll do it'' and that is what I'm sticking to!!!


----------



## ihatework (10 February 2014)

It's definitely a case of if you want it badly enough you will make it happen.
I didn't have horsey parents at all, had a series of shares/loans/work for rides as a teenager.
Went off to Uni, had a break of 3 years, missed it terribly. 
Bought a cheapie when graduated and did the usual DIY on a tight budget, up at the crack of dawn job, that many people do.
Then gradually over the years as my career has progressed and I've been earning more then it gets a lot easier - that said it's never easy because there is always sacrifice, just different ones depending on your circumstances!


----------



## Buddy'sMum (10 February 2014)

Badly, for a lot of years while I was clawing my way up the ladder (my job was very stressful, involved looong hours and regular travel). Keep my horses at home and for years I rarely had time to ride. When I actually got to the top of the ladder I realised how miserable I was and quit to go freelance. Still have a rewarding career - it's not perfect but I can choose my hours and clients, and - most importantly - I have a life again and get to spend as much time as I want with my horses!!


----------



## Cowpony (15 February 2014)

I work full time, commute 3 hours a day and have 2 teenagers. The only way I can make horse ownership work is to have full livery, which is too expensive so my horse is on working livery at a riding school. I'd love to have her to myself, especially when she forgets what I taught her last time I rode her, but that's the compromise I have to make. It works really well for me. The secret is to find the right yard so you have the support you need and the freedom you want.


----------



## SO1 (15 February 2014)

Horse can be very expensive especially when things go wrong so I would say try and get the training and experience in order to make sure you have the skills to make you are employable as possible before making the commitment of getting your own horse.

I had ponies as a child funded by parents until I went to uni and then did not get another pony until I was 35 and until I felt I could afford to support myself and my pony and be independent. It also meant that I had the chance to enjoy going out with friends and having some life experiences and travel. 

During this time I rode at a riding school once a week after work and met new friends and went on riding holidays, I then got a share for 4 years and then progressed to buying my own pony.

I spend nearly 3 hours a day travelling including commuting and going to the yard, does not leave much time for socialising and if I need to work late then I tend to do pony first and then work from home on my computer in the evening later.  My pony is on diy grass livery and I am single so it does not matter if I do not get home till 8.30pm and then have a quick dinner and then work till 10 or 11 at night.

If your family are unable to provide you with financial support should everything go wrong then I would not get a horse until you have saved up a decent amount of money to give you some financial security.


----------



## rio1 (16 February 2014)

I work full 8-5 as an engineering apprentice 5 days a week, college work to complete at home, gym 3 nights a week, all the house chores to do, a dog to walk and a bed to get into at 9:30pm so I can get up the next day at 6:00am as I have to keep my horse on DIY (cheap!) and ride 4 days a week with a friend riding her 1 day. It's a bit mental as I'm so busy and my OH wants to spend more time with me. But I love my mare and really quite enjoy being busy!


----------

